# New Kiss RhB locos for 2009



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello all,

For all you RhB fans, more information is finally starting to show up for the upcoming Kiss RhB models...the ABe4/4ii and the Tm 2/2s:

http://www.digitoys-systems.ch/cms/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=36&keyword=&manufacturer_id=0&Itemid=50&orderby=product_name&limit=30&limitstart=30

Keith


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Kiss can drive me up the wall.

I'm still waiting for my red Ge 6/6 II with sliding windows which I ordered two years ago and now they announced 2009 items which have a delivery date in 2010.

Link to German pdf flyer is below the pictures - all courtesy of Andreas Cadosch


























http://modellbahnen.cadosch.org/downloads/KISS_ABe 4_4 II_Neuheit2009.pdf
http://modellbahnen.cadosch.org/downloads/KISS_Tm2_2_Neuheit2009.pdf


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Knut, how did you place your order?

There was no delivery problem - I had received all my customer engines green, red 4/4 I and 6/6 II. Later this year I will receive Gem 4/4 and Mitteleinstiegswagen. There is one Ge 6/6 II 701 Curia with rectangular lamps available - optionally I can put Zimo's TrueSound DCC into the engine. Let me know if you want that one. I will publish the ABe 4/4 II and Tm flyer for the US market soon.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Axel - 

I specifically mentioned the Kiss engine *with sliding windows*, that version hasn't been delivered by Kiss yet - nothing to do with you or any other dealer. 
I ordered these from Germany long before you were even involved in selling Kiss. 

And yes, all of the other types were delivered a while ago - but they were all shipped significantly later by Kiss than scheduled. That has been typically for Kiss with all the products I ever ordered from him. 
I remember the original Kiss Mitteleinsteigwagen I bought many years ago were more than a year late; they suddenly showed up on my doorstep after I had totally forgotten about them. 

These two items above are advertised by Kiss as "2009 items" - delivery date on the flyer is shown as IV Q 2010 and based on Kiss' delivery history that will really be sometime 2011. 
And also based on Kiss' history, production of one or both may also be cancelled.......a number of Kiss RhB items were in the past. 

Having said that, Kiss engines are now pretty good, better than in the past; Kiss RhB cars in the past didn't match the quality of LGB - there were a few that were directly comparable - hopefully the new ones are better. 
Aristocraft distributed Kiss for a short time in the US, but that turned out to be a flop - quality less than LGB and price higher than LGB had something to do with it. 
But that's water under the bridge - let's look into the future with some optimism.


----------

